# Taking it to the next level...



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

So I figured I'd ask a question of the forum, since we have so many different levels of Haunters on here.

At what point do you feel it's time to move beyond the mentality of Halloween being the one big show, and extend your haunt to multiple evenings? Is it when you've been haunting a certain location for a while and everyone expects it and people show up in massive hordes on teh 31st? Is it when you're so crazy about haunting that you spend nearly every free minute from April through October planning, building props, and hitting Haunt conventions and gathers? Is it when you get so big you start to get media coverage? Or is it simply, whenever you feel like it (Maybe never)?

I've thought about it recently, mainly due to the time it takes us to set up everything. but we've moved a lot, are in a totally new place, and we don't even know how Halloween will pan out in whatever neighborhood we end up in (still in an apartment until the house in Michigan sells). But we still plan on doing an even bigger display than last year! 

Just thought I'd see if people out there who do it, or have thought about it, have any opinions or insight into running a haunt for a few nights, as opposed to one.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The answer is all of the above. I would say all of us here do haunts and props because we want to, not because we have to. Although I don't do a formal haunt,but a private party that has gotten out of hand I enjoy the creativity of it. Starting with junk in some cases and making something come to life ( or undead as the case may be). 
The bottom line is that it's up to you.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Without a doubt, BD! We all love haunting, if it was required of everyone, then what we all do wouldn't be so special...and we probably wouldn't love it as much. 

I guess I'm more wondering...assuming everyone started out small at some point, what pushes one to become an almost "semi-pro" haunt, doing it on a schedule for multiple nights, as opposed to a big explosion of awesomeness on October 31, only? I've had the itch, but I'm not sure what it really would take...more helpers? An ensured interest from the townsfolk? advertisement? A twinge of insanity?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

If you want to do multiple nights for your haunt then go ahead! Flyers defiantly help spread the word and make sure you tell people about it too. Set up times and such. Another way is to make a big sign on your yard nearing the dates with info.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The last haunt in this 'hood would be open two nights if Halloween fell on a weekend.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We were open 3 nights our first year of our haunt. 5 nights the 2nd, and 7 nights last year. It all depends on how many people you think you will get. Skeletonowl is correct with the flyers. Our first 2 years, we got a few good crowds with no advertisement. But last year we had flyers all over the place and we had a fantastic turn out!
Just a matter of personal opinion i guess!
.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I can barely take the pressure of getting set up for one night, and I don't have any help so I would never think to extend for more than one night.

My props and halloween decorations have multiplied every year, and storage will eventually become a problem. It isn't a problem now but it will get there if I don't quit adding stuff.

I love Halloween night (not the pressure)...once it is set-up I relax and enjoy the evening...it is enough for me! :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

For now I'm trying to get the neighborhood into doing traditional Halloween again. It's a struggle for me to do just the display and get TOTs.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I can barely take the pressure of getting set up for one night, and I don't have any help so I would never think to extend for more than one night.
> 
> I love Halloween night (not the pressure)...once it is set-up I relax and enjoy the evening...it is enough for me! :jol:


Agreed. While it's a lot of work for one night, I can't see myself enduring the frustration of a multi night affair. Even having helpers, it's a chore. I'm glad to have the 2-3 hours go by w/o a hitch.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

eanderso10:"what pushes one to become an almost "semi-pro" haunt, doing it on a schedule for multiple nights, as opposed to a big explosion of awesomeness on October 31, only?"
The loss of your mind. The complete enjoyment of showing. Just the Frickin Fun of it. I don't know, I start getting stuff out there around the 10-01 and add to it throughout the mounth. A little obsessive? Yes, thats why we are *ALL* members of this Forum. Did that help?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is great insight, everyone! It's nice to know that so many people who really go all out do it for just the one night, but if you decide to do it longer, then traditional methods of getting people out there do work! I guess it's kind of likedriving around looking at lights around christmas...if there's a neighborhood with a reputation for going all out, people will come from all over to check it out. Maybe the same is true for that one, spectacular, crazy Halloween house. 

I, personally, have always liked putting up some basic structure the end of September, like the fence and columns, but saving all the details, like corpses, coffins and witches, for the big night. But something keeps nagging me to build it bigger and open it up longer...I suppose also, that opening for a few nights before Halloween, but saving a few REALLY big surprises for the 31st might entice more people to come back that night, if they are impressed by the initial show.

Sorry for ranting, and sorry if it seemed like a silly question, but it helped me sort my thoughts out on the subject, and it's nice to see what other people on the forum do and why. Thanks!


----------

